# Forced indoorsthing



## RoadFlower33 (Jun 6, 2018)

I’m not much of a wrighter, I have a hard time spelling and a real hard time sitting still. I’ve been on stp since 2011 and have never posted a thread. Never felt like I had time enough... so here I am laying naked in the hospital trauma care facility with 2 broken feet, a broken heel, multiple fractures in my right tibia and fibia awaiting surgery #2 and last but not least I fractured my left elbow. thought I would take advntge of said time to rant online. I haven’t been traveling for a long time now, though living outdoors because I don’t enjoy the confines of walls. I’m a painter living housless in McCall Idaho. Just the other day I walked off scaffolding 2.5 sets high and now have 2 broken feet, an obliterated right ankle my tibia is fractured length wise about six times and I also broke my left elbow. Long story short I can no longer walk, work, or live outside... I’m being forced inside... I’m currently in st alphonsis hospital in Boise Idaho. Worst er I’ve ever been to in my life by the way, the staff genuinely don’t care here.
I’m not entirely sure how Im going to survive this, I do have my mothers house to stay at but feeding myself is going to be tough. I was in McCall Idaho when I got injured and I’m going to Fairfield Idaho to recover... not only am I going to be stationary but jobless unable to dumpster dive walk bike or anything else for that matter, I’ll be fine. Just a scary thught I guess. This banter is rather pointless too. 
I gues I’m going to learn how to read... I better practice my wire wrapping ,meditation and that kind of thing I gues.


----------



## Koala (Jun 6, 2018)

Damn dude, really sorry to hear that. I hope you heal up well and quick. I've had injuries, never as severe as yours, and the mentality of just keeping yourself busy and learning new skills, reading, etc. was always what ended up getting me through. Best of luck to you, hopefully you can find support and folks to talk to on here too to help pass the time. 

Peace,

Juls


----------



## Deleted member 21429 (Jun 6, 2018)

Wow! Holy Crap!!! May you heal quickly. Once you get to where you are PM me yer address and I'll send ya some books. ~ peace


----------



## Tude (Jun 7, 2018)

Wow - sooooo sorry to hear of this, man I hope you recover soon - but in the meantime yes do your own art, get with the reading - get mentally creative on other crafts and such while you are mostly immobile. Glad you survived - and you will survive this as well. Just hang tight till PT gets you going for the walking and bicycling again. <3


----------



## Aware (Jun 9, 2018)

Get well..be strong..great time to strengthen your mind as your body heals...you will be better than ever after this...Most of the people on here are the strongest alive..you are one of them..now even more so...


----------



## RoadFlower33 (Jun 9, 2018)

Aware said:


> Get well..be strong..great time to strengthen your mind as your body heals...you will be better than ever after this...Most of the people on here are the strongest alive..you are one of them..now even more so...


Great complement to us all, thank you.


----------



## RoadFlower33 (Jun 9, 2018)

UPDATE! I just found out comp is coming through with all my bills and awarding me 60% of my pay grade!!! That’s amazing and a blessing if I ever have gotten one. A childhood friend is going to allow me to recover at his house while I’m in a wheelchair and longer if need be. 
I’m pretty happy with the overall outcome of this injury, i was prapared for much worse. But with an income at 60% full time I’m looking at $1400 a pay period. Witch allows me to continue building my bus and I can live next to my daughter whilst having time to spend with her!!!!


----------



## RoadFlower33 (May 6, 2019)

Long story short, I'm done with physical therapy. I lost more than 50% of my motion in my foot.... Though, insurance is settled at 14% disabled. Whatever. My foot is usable. Attitude of gratitude baby I'm alive well walking and fuck yeah I'm free again!!! I have options. Storage is paid up for about 5 months. Grandmother just died, Dad wants help, my bus is broke down in grandmas backyard... soooooo, I'm going to grand junction Colorado to fix Finch and help dad. who is also in bad health, and upon visiting for grandmas service I have seen that the yard has gone to shit. Grandma has rooms full of glass that the family wants to sell... its gonna be a shit show. Sigh..... I am super excited to get finch back on the road. Also I'm board of hitching so I'm going to hop my first train to get there. So there's that. A new post entirely.


----------

